# World's biggest truck



## shanekw1

Well not quite anymore, but still pretty big when you're standing beside it (thats my daughter and me)

Terex Titan


----------



## bobcaygeonjon

I wonder how many 1/2 tons you coould fit into the back of that?


----------



## dkillianjr

I would love to get behind the wheel of that thing! :thumbup:


----------



## MALCO.New.York

From what I understand, The Terex Titan, the one you have pictured, IS "The Largest Truck in the World".


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terex_Titan







http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LeHSRJnuztg

WHAT A DICK!!!!!!


----------



## SLSTech

bobcaygeonjon said:


> I wonder how many 1/2 tons you coould fit into the back of that?


350 Tons - if you are talking 1/2 ton trucks - compacted or full size?



MALCO.New.York said:


> From what I understand, The Terex Titan, the one you have pictured, IS "The Largest Truck in the World".


Nope - Try the Liebherr T282B and the Caterpillar 797B @ 400 tons capacity 

http://www.dieselpowermag.com/features/0804dp_10_largest_dump_trucks/index.html

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dump_truck


----------



## Dan_Watson

He sounds like Tom Green. He is awsome.


----------



## 22rifle

MALCO.New.York said:


> From what I understand, The Terex Titan, the one you have pictured, IS "The Largest Truck in the World".
> 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terex_Titan
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LeHSRJnuztg
> 
> WHAT A DICK!!!!!!




Some people just beg for a fist in the face.


----------



## Bodger

MALCO.New.York said:


> From what I understand, The Terex Titan, the one you have pictured, IS "The Largest Truck in the World".
> 
> 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terex_Titan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LeHSRJnuztg
> 
> WHAT A DICK!!!!!!


A total and complete Brajole.


----------



## MALCO.New.York

Bodger said:


> A total and complete Brajole.


So you parlare Italiano! I do not!


----------



## genecarp

MALCO.New.York said:


> From what I understand, The Terex Titan, the one you have pictured, IS "The Largest Truck in the World".
> 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terex_Titan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LeHSRJnuztg
> 
> WHAT A DICK!!!!!!


 
BIGGEST DICK/BIGGEST TRUCK- MAKES PERFECT SENSE:blink:


----------



## MALCO.New.York

TEREX also makes this:











And this:


----------



## shanekw1

The titan is much longer than most of the newer trucks at 66 feet... the others come in around 47


----------



## Double-A

Hmm... if they make a hybrid version, I can see it as the next Hummer for the Clueless Set.

But... I'm not stopping to help change a tire on that thing no matter how short her skirt is. She can just call the auto club.


----------



## Winchester

Double-A said:


> Hmm... if they make a hybrid version, I can see it as the next Hummer for the Clueless Set.
> 
> But... I'm not stopping to help change a tire on that thing no matter how short her skirt is. She can just call the auto club.


How many lanes do you think that would take?


I like the staircase on the front... :blink:


----------



## 22rifle

MALCO.New.York said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LeHSRJnuztg
> 
> WHAT A DICK!!!!!!


I noticed he disabled comments for that video. Probably to avoid the flaming he so richly deserves.


----------



## reveivl

It's embarrassing that I live in the same country as that idjit!

I worked at a mine in BC once, and they had a 3/4 ton pu that had been backed over by one of their electrohauls, that thing was squashed to about 12" tall. Looked like a big potato chip. They kept it on site to remind people who has the 'right of way'!


----------

